# New Screen



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

If I'm a little distracted today there are a few reasons for that... first my REO arrived and I need to play with it... and then my second screen on my PC went on the blink and that has upset the apple cart... I needed an excuse to go get a fat honking screen for my PC so I was in the car and off to Incredible at a rate of knots...

So I'm back with a shiny all new honking 27" Samsung! Whooo... plug it all in and.... zippo ... nudda... fookally... Must be my video card! Arggggg! Now waiting for my PC techie to get me a dual video card and get here one day! Notice the honker is black with no ecigssa on it. 




Edited: Fixed the screen size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If I'm a little distracted today there are a few reasons for that... first my REO arrived and I need to play with it... and then my second screen on my PC went on the blink and that has upset the apple cart... I needed an excuse to go get a fat honking screen for my PC so I was in the car and off to Incredible at a rate of knots...
> 
> So I'm back with a shiny all new honking 17" Samsung! Whooo... plug it all in and.... zippo ... nudda... fookally... Must be my video card! Arggggg! Now waiting for my PC techie to get me a dual video card and get here one day! Notice the honker is black with no ecigssa on it.
> 
> View attachment 2969


Somehow that doesn't look like a 17" screen possibly bigger

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Somehow that doesn't look like a 17" screen possibly bigger



Whoops... I missed a key... it is indeed a little bigger... it's a 27".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (3/4/14)

Looks a good bit bigger than 17" to me. 24"" at least

EDIT: Seems I was a bit slow. *Disregard*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/14)

All the best with the new screen Rob

Bigger is better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

Rob if you are gonna need a new card you might as well consider getting a 4K res card and then get you a sweet 4k monitor.


----------



## thekeeperza (3/4/14)

The Samsung 27" monitors are awesome!


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

29" ultra wide Dell monitor are better :^) . Just yanking you Rob. Nice buy buddy 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (3/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> 29" ultra wide Dell monitor are better :^) . Just yanking you Rob. Nice buy buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Should @Rob Fisher be introduced to carb? Think he'll have a 2 part CUD problem which I'm starting to develop. 
Get this one @Rob Fisher like mine. It's a "need to have" 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/X-Star-DP2710...MSUNG-PLS-27inch-DVI-PC-Monitor-/121232555003



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Rob if you are gonna need a new card you might as well consider getting a 4K res card and then get you a sweet 4k monitor.



It would be wasted on me @BhavZ because I never play games...


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> The Samsung 27" monitors are awesome!



I can't wait for my PC mechanic to bring my a new video card so I can see it in action...


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Oh happy days! PC Doctor been and replaced the video card with HDMI output and both screens operational again!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Justin223 (4/4/14)

That does look a lot better than our 23"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (4/4/14)

Now you just need to calibrate them  unless you like wearing sunglasses indoors

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Alex said:


> Now you just need to calibrate them  unless you like wearing sunglasses indoors



Yip it's actually quite bright?


----------



## Alex (4/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it's actually quite bright?



I find this quite good http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Alex said:


> I find this quite good http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/



Thanks @Alex! Sitting here at night with a very white forums screen it seems too bright... gonna play with the setup now and see if I can tone it down a bit... but the clarity is out of this world! The best screen I have ever seen on a PC!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/14)

Lovely Rob

A great quality screen certainly makes a big difference. 

Something i learnt about 2 years ago and will never look back

Considering how much time i spend looking into the screen i am embarrassed to admit i used to buy cheapo ones for many years. Not anymore.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Silver said:


> Considering how much time i spend looking into the screen i am embarrassed to admit i used to buy cheapo ones for many years. Not anymore.



I had a pretty good main screen and when my little side screen failed I thought I would treat myself... and it's awesome... but it's so crystal that you have to go onto the settings and tone the brightness down because it is pretty harsh on the eyes when it fires up at it's standard setting.

There are something in life that are need to have (Like a REO) and a decent hi-res screen is one of them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh happy days! PC Doctor been and replaced the video card with HDMI output and both screens operational again!
> 
> View attachment 3047




Some nice looking websites on those 2 screens @Rob Fisher  lol glad they working

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (5/4/14)

my pc is connected to our 32" Sony tv and its bliss! worked on my dads pc the other day with a 17" screen and I was like 'I cant read anything, whys the font so small?!'

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

